# What Chinese Watch Are You Wearing Today, November 2012



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today I'm wearing my big Parnis (50mm), U-Boat homage, with a brand new strap Galaxy, by sectime.com.


















































































Have a great day everyone,
Luís M


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

NATOs really suit Chinese VCMs!


----------



## danmdan (Oct 23, 2012)

Another month, another day, another Karrousel - an easier dial to read, this one.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today with my MM homage, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luis, very impressive band ya got there in your first post.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just had to wear the Parnis, IWC Pilot homage. This definitely one of my favorites, very comfortable and accurate too.


----------



## Sebas_H (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm...I need to check out Parnis...a lot of nice homages!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Luis, very impressive band ya got there in your first post.


Hello and thanks for the comment Will3020! The strap is actually of very good quality and very comfortable, it is also much more pleasant at live, than in pictures.

By the way, that stunning Parnis Big Pilot of Yours, is also on my wish list!:-!

Best regards,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Sebas_H said:


> Hmm...I need to check out Parnis...a lot of nice homages!


So, what are You waiting for? You don't know what You're missing!!

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Sep 3, 2012)

Just in today, Tichno 44mm Pilot Automatic, Sterile


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Shanghai Type 114 homage series 1










But I wore my China Army Day limited edition for an hour or so earlier...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Blue Chronotac:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Today with my MM homage, by Parnis.
> 
> ...


Mine's on its way and I can't wait to get it. Ordered the titanium casing with sapphire crystal, but otherwise the same version as yours.

I'm excited! Love the strap on yours (as with the ones on most of your watches), by the way.


----------



## redcow (Dec 14, 2011)

1963 reissue on 1960s vintage beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

I am wearing a MQJ sub, this is an older photo of it. Today it sits on a bond nato. I must say that this watch has been a very good value for the money. It takes the same day to day beating that my other watches do. But this has held up better, and it it still keeps very good time. Does anyone know if these are seen for sale?


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

My new Alpha Daytona on a black nato.
I originally bought a black rally strap for this watch, but I really like the strap on my splashmaster.
The nato is going back on my sterile sub as it's the only strap I like on this watch.
The original bracelet (which isn't that bad) is going back on my Daytona as I don't have any preference for this watch regarding the band.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Spent the day helping my brother's mother in law move. Now I'm taking a load off and catching up on WUS posts, wearing my sterile 44mm pilot with a 6497, by Manbu.


----------



## vort (Sep 7, 2012)

Stone Hill said:


> I am wearing a MQJ sub, this is an older photo of it. Today it sits on a bond nato. I must say that this watch has been a very good value for the money. It takes the same day to day beating that my other watches do. But this has held up better, and it it still keeps very good time. Does anyone know if these are seen for sale?


go-lala-go has them for sale on ebay at $32.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Parnis all the way....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Louis888 (Jun 3, 2012)

Beijing ZunGu 6, got it a few days ago, finally changed the bracelet to a strap.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 7, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 867900
> View attachment 867901


Nice ST5 . Do you mind me asking where you got it from?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wendigo said:


> Nice ST5 . Do you mind me asking where you got it from?


Thanks mate.
For a '70s NOS  very good time keeper too.
Think it was from watchcollector off the bay, took the plunge. The crown needs a drop of loctite as it unscrews sometimes, apart from that (so far) fine.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 7, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Thanks mate.
> For a '70s NOS  very good time keeper too.
> Think it was from watchcollector off the bay, took the plunge. The crown needs a drop of loctite as it unscrews sometimes, apart from that (so far) fine.


Thanks for the reply. Got my eye on this one (Old Stock Brand New China Seagull 19 Jewels Manual Men's Watch,date | eBay) and very tempted to take the plunge on it.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello mates,

Today, I'll start the week with my cheap Jaragar.


















































Have a great Monday everyone,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

deluded said:


> Mine's on its way and I can't wait to get it. Ordered the titanium casing with sapphire crystal, but otherwise the same version as yours.
> 
> I'm excited! Love the strap on yours (as with the ones on most of your watches), by the way.


Thanks for the compliment Deluded, I hope You get yours as soon as possible.:-!

Don't forget to post some pictures, when it arrives.

Best regards,
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Power Reserve Parnis just had to work it's way onto the wrist, here we go...b-)


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Thanks for the compliment Deluded, I hope You get yours as soon as possible.:-!
> 
> Don't forget to post some pictures, when it arrives.
> 
> ...


I sure will! I'm so, so anxious... I'm guessing it'll arrive on Friday, if my past experience with manbu is anything to go by. It usually takes 10 working days exactly to reach me, based on my last 3 purchases.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Tiago Carvalho said:


> View attachment 868087


That is exactely the same watch as the $30 Eyki you see on Ebay.  Those crazy mushrooms...

EYKI Classic Mens leather Tourbillon Skeleton Auto Mechanical Watch | eBay


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Tiago Carvalho said:


> View attachment 868087


Looks great! How much did you pay for it and where did you get it from?



Negakinu said:


> That is exactely the same watch as the $30 Eyki you see on Ebay.  Those crazy mushrooms...
> 
> EYKI Classic Mens leather Tourbillon Skeleton Auto Mechanical Watch | eBay


Yes, that's the one I thought of when I saw the picture. But I think this one looks better though. I think I need to get me one.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

that is correct, it is an EYKI Classic .... 
it came to portugal by 18Euros.
Already saw some reviews of it here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/eyki-overfly-j-bridge-pics-video-495485.html


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

That is a very cool and attractive watch.

I do wish it were available without the fake diamonds on the rotor. I've seen another brand on Ebay with a very similar watch using the same movement, without the fake jewels, but unfortunately at more than twice the price.


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 7, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> That is a very cool and attractive watch.
> 
> I do wish it were available without the fake diamonds on the rotor. I've seen another brand on Ebay with a very similar watch using the same movement, without the fake jewels, but unfortunately at more than twice the price.


I wonder if it would be possible to remove them from the rotor? If they have been glued on then maybe you could remove them with something like acetone or even heating the glue up.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Bababa


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Seagull!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

K&S today










Kev


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Doing the GMT today...









It has been keeping less than +15 seconds per day as a maximum and about +4 seconds per day as an average. that includes 16 to 18 hours on the wrist and 6 to 8 hours resting with the dial up.
So far; this one is a lot better than my original which was used, abused and had all the issues of the early Shangahi B movement.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Still a long way to go but wearing the 2011 in anticipation of getting my hands on the 2012 finished product.


----------



## sqroot3 (Oct 21, 2012)

wessa said:


> Still a long way to go but wearing the 2011 in anticipation of getting my hands on the 2012 finished product.


beautiful...what product is this?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

sqroot3 said:


> beautiful...what product is this?


That was the 2011 forum project watch. It's a rite of passage for new members here to realize in horror that they missed out on that project. I know I did.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> That was the 2011 forum project watch. It's a rite of passage for new members here to realize in horror that they missed out on that project. I know I did.


Well, in half a year new members will probably think the same about the 2012 project .
And to make matters worse for you guys, I just put on mine!;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Huge Parnis for me today.










































Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Well, in half a year new members will probably think the same about the 2012 project .
> And to make matters worse for you guys, I just put on mine!;-)


*Now that my friend is artistry in motion...*


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

This one is riding along today...


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

An uncommon 19 jewel Qionghua


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

That is awesome, but I can't seem to find one for sale. Where'd you locate it?



Luisão said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Huge Parnis for me today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

dasmi said:


> That is awesome, but I can't seem to find one for sale. Where'd you locate it?


Hi Dasmi,

Thanks for the compliment! You can find it here: Parnis Special Boat Hand Winding 50mm Watch 6497 - Hand Winding - Parnis watch station

That's where I bought mine.

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> watchcrank said:
> 
> 
> > That was the 2011 forum project watch. It's a rite of passage for new members here to realize in horror that they missed out on that project. I know I did.
> ...


Well, I'm a big supporter of the 2012 project, which looks like it will be a very nice watch, but the 2011 moonphase is a work of art and by far the most attractive example I've seen yet using that case and movement. Plus, I really like a good moonphase.


----------



## wilsontour (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Old MQJ today










Kev


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Kevg said:


> Old MQJ today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the bracelet links solid or folded?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Started the day with a gray-dialed Fineat on a China-made Timex strap:









A springbar snapped while I was unbuckling the strap for that shot, so I'm switching now to the backup watch I keep in my desk, the bargain-priced Darch:









No wrist shots. I'm camera shy.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*The Power of Parnis... :-!

Homage to Panerai Luminor...*


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

The 2011 forum watch is to me a legend and a piece of horological history. It is a design classic and an engineering masterpiece. I have never seen anything with such a clean minimalist design that somehow grabs the gaze and draws it in to so many brilliant features that at first glance aren't noticeable. It is pure genius and I never tire of seeing it.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyway now I have taken the rose tinted specs off, I wore this today.:-d


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

$32 USD they are a good value


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Got this about six months ago and it still works. Amazing.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

One of the watches gifted to me that ignited my passion for Chinese watches. Well-worn but still plenty of life left!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Wendigo (Sep 7, 2012)

Not surprisingly it's this today (well it is my only Chinese watch so far ;-))


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## polpol (Sep 16, 2012)

My brand new CJIABA mechanical, looks great!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Eyki W8465G for me today:








A little too close a mimicry of Hamilton for my taste, but I still like it (as I like its inspirations). Strap is "elephant grained" leather from Thailand, which sounds ghastly and photographs poorly but looks okay in person.

No wrist shot. I'm camera shy.


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi they are solid, I believe the new ones are as well this one is over 3 years old.

Kev


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

My favorite Chinese watch/strap combo, I feel like the lizard strap (almost as much as the watch) just really compliments the watch and brings out it's best:


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Finally joined the club. Liking this one so far. A little fast though.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

I am reminded of the trials and tribulations it took to create this beauty every time I strap it on.

Kinda feels like my first-born! Would it sound weird if I said 'our' 1st born? Yes, I thought so :rodekaart















Sexy from any angle!








Was it only a year ago? Thank you WUS :-!.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the Beijing for me:










Regards, Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!
On this rainy Thursday, I go with my big red Parnis.










































Have a great day,
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Today, Parnis caught my attention...*


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Gave the Dragon King some well deserved time off. Went with a Millionsmart with all the tourbillon talk on the project watch forum!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yulan


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Today, Parnis caught my attention...[/B]


Now that's a seriously nice bit of kit.

Ric


----------



## Ratkillah (May 25, 2012)




----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Yulan


Very nice. It looks like it has (or had) lume. Does it still work? I have Zuanshi that has similar markings and I'm planning to try and relume it because it doesn't glow anymore.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

aron said:


> Gave the Dragon King some well deserved time off. Went with a Millionsmart with all the tourbillon talk on the project watch forum!
> 
> View attachment 870740


Oh my god. WHERE DID YOU GET THIS.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Continuing the Sea-Gull theme, green today and white tomorrow.

Although the red lettering was added at a later date, I still think it is cool and adds a little spice to the dial.








A gratuitous photo of the ST5 I picked up for my colleague.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

DK on a new strap


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Fineat today, enjoy the Friday!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

hked said:


> Thank you WUS :-!.


Thank you, Ed. And also to the rest of the committee. You're all mad, but we love you all the more for it. :-d


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgot to put on another watch, so unfortunately I have to wear this one another day ;-)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

CMcG said:


> Very nice. It looks like it has (or had) lume. Does it still work? I have Zuanshi that has similar markings and I'm planning to try and relume it because it doesn't glow anymore.


Thanks! It's weak and doesn't last long, but it still works.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

late 1960s(?) Jie Fang


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Thrax said:


> Oh my god. WHERE DID YOU GET THIS.


Thanks. It was a group buy tourbillon here a few years ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Forgot to put on another watch, so unfortunately I have to wear this one another day ;-)


I must have that watch. Where did you purchase it, and what are the case dimensions?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dasmi said:


> I must have that watch. Where did you purchase it, and what are the case dimensions?


+1

Oh lordy, here we go again.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought it on TaoBao, but now it's also on Ebay: New Mount Everest Beijing Zhufeng Hand Winding Mechanical Watch SB18 | eBay
Specs are in the listing.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

dasmi said:


> Thanks!


You thank me, but your wallet won't ;-)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

merl said:


> DK on a new strap
> View attachment 871161


Wow that Dragon King just blew me away...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 870789
> 
> 
> Now that's a seriously nice bit of kit.
> ...


why thank you sir...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody,

It's late for me today but, I didn't wanna miss this tread. Russian Vostok for me today.


















































Have a great weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Luisão said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> It's late for me today but, I didn't wanna miss this tread. *Russian *Vostok for me today.
> 
> ...


Did you miss the title of this thread? :-d

(I must admit I once posted a swiss watch here,on purpose :-x:-d)

Have a good weekend too!

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hiya Luis,

Unless my cyrillic's failing me, as usual, that watch says KGB on the front just above the star.

Gulp.

Spent the last couple of years commuting every second week to Moscow. Bit of a trip, that. Meant to buy myself a Poljot on one trip or other, but never got round to it. Selection at the airport expensive and limited, and working all daylight hours, so no chance to get myself to Arbat, where all Russian watches can be found. Shall have to wait for the next project. One day I'm sure I'll get all Russian with my watches, and another phase of my watch obsession will start.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Did you miss the title of this thread? :-d
> 
> (I must admit I once posted a swiss watch here,on purpose :-x:-d)
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,
I swear I did not do it on purpose, I'm very used to post here almost daily, and today as I came too late, I completely distract my self! Sorry guys, looks like I made a big mess here when I posted a Russian watch, instead of a Chinese! My apologies for that.:-s

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Did you miss the title of this thread? :-d
> 
> (I must admit I once posted a swiss watch here,on purpose :-x:-d)
> 
> ...


It's a slippery slope, Mr Martin Sir. Once people start posting pictures of Russian watches, then it's only a matter of time before pictures of English and American watches start appearing. And then the forum becomes a big mess, and then where'll we be? Might as well start hanging around the IWC forum with the rest of the criminals.

Best nip it in the bud and use your special moderator powers wisely. Delete all of Luis's posts as a demonstration of power. It'll do him good, really it will.

Hmm, might try and persuade Our Lord Ernie that what we really need is a Mexican Mechanical watches forum, with me as moderator. Might be a bit lonely in there to begin with, but no way would I tolerate a Russian watch, oh no. Incidentally, I will pay $10 via Paypal to anyone who can produce a bone fide picture of a true Mexican branded, designed and manufacturered watch.

Would be a fitting reward for the research, if nothing else.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hiya Luis,
> 
> Unless my cyrillic's failing me, as usual, that watch says KGB on the front just above the star.
> 
> ...


Hi Ric,

Yes...I was a jackass. As I said before, I was totally distracted!

Have a nice weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> It's a slippery slope, Mr Martin Sir. Once people start posting pictures of Russian watches, then it's only a matter of time before pictures of English and American watches start appearing. And then the forum becomes a big mess, and then where'll we be? Might as well start hanging around the IWC forum with the rest of the criminals.
> 
> Best nip it in the bud and use your special moderator powers wisely. Delete all of Luis's posts as a demonstration of power. It'll do him good, really it will.
> 
> ...


I'm working on the Mexican Mechanical LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Ric,
> 
> Yes...I was a jackass. As I said before, I was totally distracted!
> 
> ...


No! Not a jackass! I love looking at watches, whatever the nationality. And I'm not the only one. Post anything you want matey. We might get jealous, but we'll never be bored.

Kind Regards,
Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> I'm working on the Mexican Mechanical LOLOLOLOL


Reckon my money's safe. Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Luisão said:


> Hi Martin,
> I swear I did not do it on purpose, I'm very used to post here almost daily, and today as I came too late, I completely distract my self! Sorry guys, looks like I made a big mess here when I posted a Russian watch, instead of a Chinese! My apologies for that.:-s
> 
> Cheers,
> Luís M


Hi Luis.

No worries, I thought it was an honest, funny mistake :-! But I couldn't resist reacting.
And they're both 'commies' anyway :-d

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mr Martin Sir, there was a socialist revolution in Portugal, in 1973. Methinks this is not a mistake, and that Luis is trying to infiltrate this capitalist forum with his wily left-wing tendencies. Heh heh.

Ric

p.s. in all truth, Luis is easily the most wonderful contributor this forum has. We're lucky to have him.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> It's a slippery slope, Mr Martin Sir. Once people start posting pictures of Russian watches, then it's only a matter of time before pictures of English and American watches start appearing. And then the forum becomes a big mess, and then where'll we be? Might as well start hanging around the IWC forum with the rest of the criminals.
> 
> Best nip it in the bud and use your special moderator powers wisely. Delete all of Luis's posts as a demonstration of power. It'll do him good, really it will.
> 
> ...


We will have to chastise him in some way, that will be for sure. Maybe make him memorize and spell backwards all Chinese brands :think:
As for your new forum, let me post a few from my collection*





































Regards,

Martin

*of internet pictures


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^ you get the Paypal prize


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> ^^^ you get the Paypal prize


Looks like it.

But extraordinary claims need extraordinary proof.

So, what's the background on each of those Mexican watches, Mr Martin Sir? Produce the proof and the $10 is yours.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> But extraordinary claims need extraordinary proof.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that probably the only Mexican component in all watches is the coin used in the Corum. ;-)
There used to be a Mexican watch company though:









To be honest, they used swiss ebauches as movements.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Less Haste and more speed with that evidence, Mr Martin Sir.

But regardless of a Swiss ebauche, a true photo of that Mexican watch would qualify. But yer better own it.

Ready, steady, google!

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Less Haste and more speed with that evidence, Mr Martin Sir.
> 
> Here's some real mexican watches:
> 
> ...


Here's not quite my wrist:


















also not mine, unfortunately


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Crap crap crap. That qualifies. Ok, PM me your email address and the $10 is yours. Ah well, we live and learn. Even Mexico produced a proper watch.

Shall choose a trickier country next time.

With your kind permission, Mr Martin Sir, I'll create a next obscure country watch thread next week. What else should we do in a Chinese Mechanical watch forum?

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Crap crap crap. That qualifies. Ok, PM me your email address and the $10 is yours. Ah well, we live and learn. Even Mexico produced a proper watch.
> 
> Shall choose a trickier country next time.
> 
> ...


You are welcome to have my e-mail address, but only to exchange watch related or other pleasant conversations. :-! I like your contributions to the forum and humor more than I would like your money. 
And now we can discuss Haute Horlogerie Holandais, Clocks from Chile, and Polish Pendulums :-x

With all the best,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> ...a bone fide picture of a true Mexican branded, designed and manufacturered watch.


Sorry to continue the OT drift, but new watches with the old Swiss brand name Nivada have been distributed in Mexico for about the last dozen years or so. I don't know where they are manufactured, but the head office is in Mexico City. A photo from the Nivada website:










I have more info if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

If ever there was a claim to the second post of a bone fide Mexican watch, then this is the very paragon of it. Sadly, Mr Martin Sir was there ahead of you.

Wait until next week, and I'm sure you'll win the prize.

Ric


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Just arrived in the mail yesterday.

The hands are steeled blue, but look black in the photo. Also the the color is a bit washed out at the bottom, the date and 6 look grey. Need to read the instructions for my camera.


----------



## Cosmo King (Sep 14, 2012)

Winner Skeleton today. Junk "leather" band out, stainless steel bracelet in


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Ian's design, my treasured De Rieter. It's a _good _watch.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

After lastnight's off-topic intermezzo back to normal operation ;-)

This one is on the wrist today: 









Regards,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

A bit predictable of me, I know, but couldn't resist wearing it a second day.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Tianjin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello guys, good afternoon!

Today I have this to adorn my wrist, and tell me the time. Parnis Big Pilot.










































And today I didn't mess up, This is even Chinese.

Have a very nice weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## supineny (Sep 12, 2012)

this just in Sea-Gull (why the hyphen?) M185S.

With days of the week in Chinese characters. I'm enjoying the overall look. In a world of men's watches that struggle to suggest the wearer is some sort of action figure (aviator, soldier, athelete, diver, etc), i enjoy the respite of casual charm.

Curly numbers, ye olde fashioned minute and hour hands (in blue!), onion-shaped crown conspire to a whimsical effect -- even the word 'Automatic' in retro-looking swash-y script is not to be taken entirely seriously. And yet, just when you think the whole thing is a bit too elfin (should I be getting bump toed 70s shoes to go with?), you discover that at most angles the watch simply appears to be white with two delicate hands, actually quite elegant. And it came on a surprisingly nice band, to boot. Definately a nice watch for about $100 bucks.

My only complaint so far is that the date starts turning over a bit on the early side, around 10pm and takes a couple hours, during which time the date looks off center. Perhaps they assume you'll be taking your disco nap at 10 and will need the watch to be back on duty when you're partying at 1 in the morning (when the Seiko 5's roll over their dates.)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Mr Martin Sir, there was a socialist revolution in Portugal, in 1973. Methinks this is not a mistake, and that Luis is trying to infiltrate this capitalist forum with his wily left-wing tendencies. Heh heh.
> 
> Ric
> 
> p.s. in all truth, Luis is easily the most wonderful contributor this forum has. We're lucky to have him.


Hi Ric,

Your right, there was a revolution in Portugal but, it was in April of 1974 (I was about to make 16 years old). It was the one which they called, the Carnation Revolution, or, The April 25, As ended up getting better known.

And now we live in a democracy (allegedly), whit a government which is a "salad" of: Rightists, Centrists, and Socialists. And I, as always, I am apolitical I never had the slightest tendency or sympathy, no matter what party was. I'm the same with regard to religion, I have no religion, and I do not follow any religion.

So, You can rest assured that I have no intention to infiltrate in this forum, any whiny leftist tendencies, or others, what so ever.

And thanks for the kind compliment, Ric!b-)

P.s. Martin, sorry for yet another off-topic!

Kindest regards,
Luís M


----------



## Cigano (Nov 10, 2010)

Dear A*rktika1148,*
Very beautiful this watch, I found it fantastic finish, reminiscent of finishes data in watch movements Germans, for example the brand Glashütte, the A. Lange, already has a distinctive finish, but not far!

I sorry the question, how much it cost more?









Lange Saxonia
Cheers !

Dear* Luizão*, remember me? Cigano R & R!
Well here it is!
That your Parnis Pilot is very beautiful, the finish it is perfect!

After my post Chinas here until I have the pocket!
Do not call my English is a bit rusty!

Although we converse in Portuguese among us has not? rsrsr

Brotherly hug, and a great weekend!

All are to be congratulated, beautiful pieces, the Chinese has raised the quality of their watches!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks mate, yes a gorgeous watch, much nicer than the photos show.

A link Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach

Agree that it has a German look to the movement. Quite similar to the D & S 99.1 imo.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Cigano said:


> Dear A*rktika1148,*
> Very beautiful this watch, I found it fantastic finish, reminiscent of finishes data in watch movements Germans, for example the brand Glashütte, the A. Lange, already has a distinctive finish, but not far!
> 
> I sorry the question, how much it cost more?
> ...


Hello my friend *Cigano*!

Of course I remember You from the R&R forum. Thanks for Your kind comment!

I did not know you were in this form as well, but it is good to meet you here!

A big brotherly hug to You to, and have a very nice weekend,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everybody!

Today with my Duc Decreon De Saint Pierre.


































Have a great weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sea-Gull 1963 on J.Crew NATO strap today


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Today a Parnis


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

For this evening; I'm wearing one of my favourite dress watches. It was a gift from a special WIS known as Alberta Time...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today, I am mostly wearing my Parnis 44mm Lum homage. Tis a nice bit o' kit for the money, although I'm not sure I can live the steel strap. Nowt wrong with the quality of the strap, as it happens, but I'm just not a bracelet kind of man.

Was looking at a Swiss station clock a few moments before I snapped the picture and reflecting on the Swiss authorities dragging Apple into the dock for copying this design classic. It's there in icon form on this here iPad. Never liked the look of the station clocks around here, 'cos the red minute hand gets on my nerves. Apple could have gathered themselves more street cred if they'd used a Panerai dial. Instant cool. And even the Panerai people would think twice before taking on the ghost of Steve Jobs.









Then further reflection that one of the hallmarks of Chinese classics are red motifs on the second hand. So there you have it. The Swiss have counterfeited a Chinese design classic and used it in every railway station in the land. Those rascals.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

It's a M177 Day today :-!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

Cigano said:


> Dear A*rktika1148,*
> Very beautiful this watch, I found it fantastic finish, reminiscent of finishes data in watch movements Germans, for example the brand Glashütte, the A. Lange, already has a distinctive finish, but not far!
> 
> I sorry the question, how much it cost more?
> ...


mais um tuga por cá!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Pawl_Buster said:


> For this evening; I'm wearing one of my favourite dress watches. It was a gift from a special WIS known as Alberta Time...


You honour me, friend.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hongqi "jet"


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Parnis Steril Dial Pilot Watch


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

My 3rd Zhongshan is finally up and running. Did I tell you I love Zhongshans? The dial reminds me of a golf ball :-d.


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Silver-tone Alpha Day-Date, Roman numeral markings, on aftermarket oyster which suits me better than a president:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

When I'm down and feelin' blue...










Regards,

Martin


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Fineat again today.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

HI All,

I'm back to my beloved mechanical watches, with this Parnis Big Pilot homage.


































Have a very nice Tuesday,
Luís M


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

memorigin ,made in Hongkong


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Parnis U-Boat.

Needs only torpedos, a conning tower, and a decent strap, and it'll be ready for the North Atlantic winter campaign.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Baiqitun


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Dragon bought from Pete26 a few weeks ago. I adjusted it to be COSC.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today, I am mostly wearing this Parnis Big Pilot homage, taken on the first sunny day around here in nearly a week. Notice I rushed out to take the picture at 10:10am, but it was too chilly to stand around for the extra couple of minutes, so 10:08am it is.

It's the first time I chosen this as my full day wear (shame on me) but it's given me the chance to have a proper look at the leather strap. I say leather, but it's thick enough for me to see what's really going on. It's a laminate made up of two leather faces sandwiching a rubber inner. Ok, so that's crap... but... but... hey, is anyone still with me? Ok for those of you who are, the strap's surprisingly comfortable to wear, and looks 100 times better than it sounds.

Ah well.

It has an amazing presence about it. So does the Big Pilot it homages, of course. But the price to presence ratio is amazing in this case. In that regard, it may be the best watch I now own. But no need for my Stowa to get all nervous. For I love it to pieces, and we'll be together until death do us part.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Tao for me:


















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Tao for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I right that that's an Hangzhou 6498 movement we see in there, Mr Martin Sir? I'm practicing my recognition muscles on Chinese insides.

Oh, and a very classy watch, that Tao.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Am I right that that's an Hangzhou 6498 movement we see in there, Mr Martin Sir? I'm practicing my recognition muscles on Chinese insides.
> 
> Oh, and a very classy watch, that Tao.
> 
> Ric


Hi Ric,
Actually it's a SeaGull ST3621. The Hangzhou is also a 6497/8 clone, only slow beat at 18000, and has a different palet plate under the balance.
Here's a hangzhou. See how the plate under the balance ends around the jewel?









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah well, I shall always guess a Sea Gull first, 'cos the odds are better I'll be right.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Meihualu


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

ntchen2 said:


> memorigin ,made in Hongkong
> View attachment 875066
> 
> 
> ...


very nice timepiece and background too


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

2 watches today,

goer moonphase on a custom made strap with blue stitching



















and cjiaba for the evening on a custom black calfskin strap with orange stitches


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning fellow mates!

Homage for me today, by Parnis.



















































Have a great day everyone,
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Chronotac:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

47mm sterile Parnis Fleiger. Again. Yet again, actually. My other watches are beginning to talk.

Ric


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shuangyu


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
hmmm this morning decided again on some "TAO" b-)*


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Recently purchased this baby (SeaGull 819.380) and put it with a brown alligator, my favorite type of band.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Hey dougiedude *that SeaGull 819.381 is remarkable - enjoy the gull


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

We had visitors today at our company from Tianjin, but I wore my Beijing ;-)


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, I had been waiting for a little while for Kevin to stock these, as they came out in China first, and it was well worth the wait! It's even more beautiful in person...


Will3020 said:


> *Hey dougiedude *that SeaGull 819.381 is remarkable - enjoy the gull


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

very nice Beijing, and a great accompaniment to the violin!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Alpha GMT coke-bezel, on a perfectly coordinated black croco with red stitching from Sectime:









Don't see these off the bracelet much, but I am just more into nice straps these days.

Les


----------



## Wakmann186 (Oct 26, 2011)

Martin_B said:


> Tao for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! I haven't seen that one listed on their website. Is this a discontinued watch?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Sadly, yes, but they still have it in silvertone: TAO International Old Tape Mechanical Watch TAO-050WD


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere U-Boat homage. To be very honest, it's the first time I'm wearing the PVD version for more than a ten minute try out, and already a nice surprise: the PVD finish is silky silky silky, and one heck of a change to the usual stainless steel polished or brushed finish.

I could get used to this PVD mularcky.

My middle boy's seventh birthday, yesterday. In between opening and assembling presents, surviving the riot of one million kids, and then of course the usual family dinner, I did find an hour or so away from the madding crowd to continue my plotting. One feels the need for an extended visit to the Getat website. Wife says I have to sell a few watches first. Hmm, not even sold one yet.

Mine, all mine.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today this big (44mm) boy:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Passion by Celsus, for my Saturday.


























































Have a great weekend!
Luís M


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Sanyu


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful watches on this thread. I am jealous


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Blue Alpha Splashmaster, on a lovely blue croco from Sectime:


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I suppose this counts?










I don't think I've seen an MM on NATO around before. Then again, when I think of MM, I think of thick, delicious leather straps. By the way, if anyone else knows of a better way to edit out the MM branding on an iPhone, pray tell.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

deluded said:


> I suppose this counts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Deluded!
Do you have more photos of this watch with the Nato bracelet, I also found interesting, and had never seen one before with a Nato?

Mine says Hi! 


















Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I'm mostly wearing nothing.

Still plotting my Getat homage acquisition. Undecided whether to go with a rose gold Rad, or a polished steel california dialled Rad, or the green lumed Base Lum. Been going through the "best Pan homage" thread, and figuring out the options. Too many. Must stick to steriles 'cos the Swiss customs are very switched on to anything naughty.

Decisions, decisions.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alpha* _RADIOMASTER_


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Deluded!
> Do you have more photos of this watch with the Nato bracelet, I also found interesting, and had never seen one before with a Nato?
> 
> Mine says Hi!
> ...


Looks very nice, Luis. What size case is that? A 44mm? And brushed steel? Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Today I'm mostly wearing nothing.
> 
> Still plotting my Getat homage acquisition. Undecided whether to go with a rose gold Rad, or a polished steel california dialled Rad, or the green lumed Base Lum. Been going through the "best Pan homage" thread, and figuring out the options. Too many. Must stick to steriles 'cos the Swiss customs are very switched on to anything naughty.
> 
> ...


Hope you mean on the wrist only ;-)

Some pics from me which might help the selection process:









(roling 45mm)









(homebuilt mod, using the getat california sandwich dial, 47mm)









(Parnis with 44mm fiddy case without the crownguard which I dislike anyway)









(44mm, with alternative crownguard, sharp in the wrist :-( One of the few watches I sold as I did not like the case shape)









(44mm, sold this one too for the same reason as the previous)









(47mm parnis)









(44mm parnis)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Looks very nice, Luis. What size case is that? A 44mm? And brushed steel? Ric


Thanks Ric! 
Yes, it's a 44mm case size, and brushed stainless steel. One of my favorites MM homages, and to me, 44mm is the ideal size for a watch.b-)

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Deluded!
> Do you have more photos of this watch with the Nato bracelet, I also found interesting, and had never seen one before with a Nato?
> 
> Mine says Hi!
> ...


Hi Luisão! Yours looks great! And yes, regarding the NATO, it's interesting that it's not a very common combination.

The 2-piece NATOs are so comfortable that pretty much all my watches have been put on them now.

Here's another pic of it (it's rather crappy, I'll try to take some better pictures when I've got better lighting):


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Mr Martin Sir,

It was your photo of the rose gold california Rad that got me licking my lips. 

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

deluded said:


> Hi Luisão! Yours looks great! And yes, regarding the NATO, it's interesting that it's not a very common combination.
> 
> The 2-piece NATOs are so comfortable that pretty much all my watches have been put on them now.
> 
> Here's another pic of it (it's rather crappy, I'll try to take some better pictures when I've got better lighting):


Thanks Deluded!

Yours looks in fact very good on that Nato! And that picture has given me a good idea of the general appearance. I wonder how it will look in a one piece Nato?:think:


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Shanghai reporting for parenting duties.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Thanks Deluded!
> 
> Yours looks in fact very good on that Nato! And that picture has given me a good idea of the general appearance. I wonder how it will look in a one piece Nato?:think:


Thanks, Luisão! You are too kind. I've always liked the straps you put on your watches! And yes, the 44mm MM is a very comfortable size to wear with sufficient wrist presence. Love mine!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today, the Alpha GMT










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

Wearing my Sub homage to start the week, by Parnis.


































Have a very nice Monday!
Luís M


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Hope you mean on the wrist only ;-)
> 
> Some pics from me which might help the selection process:
> 
> ...


I kinda like the shape of this one. Is it available with a sterile dial? Where did you purchase yours from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Huaihai


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

deluded said:


> I kinda like the shape of this one. Is it available with a sterile dial? Where did you purchase yours from?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I bought it on ebay, don't remember which seller exactly. The case is a socalled mini-fiddy, derived from the bigger 1950 Pam. What I liked about this one is that it did not have a crownguard. 
I haven't seen a sterile one, but that doesn't mean they do not exist. As it houses an ST25, and not the more common 6497/8 movements, they are a bit harder to find in different versions.

Some side pics,



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'll go looking around for one. Cheers!


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Black-dial Bagel Day-Date on flat black strap by Apollo:









The watch was the usual $33 delivered. The strap was about $11. Contrast this with that thread from a couple of weeks ago reporting a seller trying to sell this exact watch as "vintage" for around $200!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

This one called out to me from the drawer:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today with my new 40mm blue bezel PO homage, by Parnis.


















































Have a very nice day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
:roll: hmmm well today, Parnis-automatic for the wrist !*


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shuangling


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *
> :roll: hmmm well today, Parnis-automatic for the wrist !*


Hi Will3020!

Very nice combo!!:-! I like that strap, were did You get it?

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I am mostly wearing this 'ere Parnis rad homage. Shiny shiny, shiny case of metal.

Have now finished my plotting, and the ordering process from Getat is well under way. Just a few details left to finalise. Have yet to figure a way to get them past Frau Capucho (for there is more than one on the cards). Perhaps do the unexpected and hide 'em amongst the others. Sort of wood for the trees approach.

Oh boy.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi Will3020!
> 
> Very nice combo!!:-! I like that strap, were did You get it?
> 
> ...


Thanks ! the strap came along with the watch from eBay. I'm glad that it's actually genuine leather too.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I recieved two watches yesterday and I wore them both today but Mostly I wore My GOER Milsub homage(auto winder but can be handwound) all black case and strap skeletonized with central second hand and coin edge caseback.Not two second hands like my last GOER. The other watch is a handwind skeleton with two fake subdials and a very good veiw of the movement.Both are from deal extreme and cost less than thirty dollars together.


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

I purchased this watch about a month ago and wore it tonight.
It's a simple navy blue dial K&S brand from the bay.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pan Rad homage, again. I find it bewitching. Might give you a clue as to the damage I'm applying to my credit card as a result of repeated visits to Getat.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

For me, the 1963:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Today, Tao International, Flyback...*


----------



## Pinstripe (Nov 4, 2012)

ShutterSpeed said:


> View attachment 881956
> 
> 
> I purchased this watch about a month ago and wore it tonight.
> It's a simple navy blue dial K&S brand from the bay.


When you say 'the bay', do you mean the department store or is that slang for 'ebay'?

Thanks!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good afternoon guys!

On my wrist today, Jaragar M24.










































Have a very nice day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Alpha today


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou peacock dial


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

saskwatch said:


> Suzhou peacock dial


Wow impressive raised Peacock artwork on the dial my friend.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

This one. I have three more on the way from Manbu, but they are taking a worrying amount of time to make it to California from China. Way more than usual.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

dasmi said:


> This one. I have three more on the way from Manbu, but they are taking a worrying amount of time to make it to California from China. Way more than usual.


Yea, actually I've also noticed the same thing! My last Parnis took much longer than usual to arrive, and only on the very day that I receive it, was when I could finally trace it! Right now I'm also awaiting the arrival of a Jarargar, which has been sent on the 12th, and so far I have not been able to make the tracking of it!:-s

Are they running some festivities in China?:think:

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

im not the only one then, im waiting for a jaragar and a k&s to arrive and both are taking longer than normal.

the jaragar from lucky2business and the k&s from goodtrack


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> im not the only one then, im waiting for a jaragar and a k&s to arrive and both are taking longer than normal.
> 
> the jaragar from lucky2business and the k&s from goodtrack


I think the delay has nothing to do with the seller, but with Chinese customs procedures. Or else, they ran out of planes!:-d

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Luisão said:


> I think the delay has nothing to do with the seller, but with Chinese customs procedures. Or else, they ran out of planes!:-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Luís M


Usually my orders leave China very quickly, and end up languishing in New York or Los Angeles customs. This time, they are just loitering in Hong Kong for some reason.


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Aug 29, 2012)

Pinstripe said:


> When you say 'the bay', do you mean the department store or is that slang for 'ebay'?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Pinstripe,
I meant ebay. I thought if I typed the word ebay, it would be deleted.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

My first Chinese watch and first time posting in the Chinese forum!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

ShutterSpeed said:


> Hello Pinstripe,
> I meant ebay. I thought if I typed the word ebay, it would be deleted.


Hi Shutterspeed and *WELCOME *to the Chinese Mechanical Watch forum at WUS!!

It's fine to mention Ebay. The only issue with Ebay is linking to live auctions; that's not allowed as it could affect bidding.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

The Rad homage, yet again.

On my way to my shiatsu (under the weather lately) and so changed trains at Zürich HB main station. Note cheerful Swiss train in the background, looking like a backdrop to the Bourne Identity.

So took a snap of watch and also one of the zillions of station clocks.

The style's licenced to Mondaine and yer can buy watches of this design at every Swiss corner shop. Or so it seems.

Not my thing, to be honest.

Anyways, Apple's identified it as their idea of a design icon of a paragon of clarity. Hmm. Anyways, the other Apple icon is the font Neue Helvetica... a mildly modified version of which graces the face of every Panerai.

Funny old world, innit.

Ric


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning mates!

Today is a very sad day for me, does precisely one year that my father passed away. Live goes on, and I'll be wearing my MM homage today.










































Happy Thanksgiving day, to all fellow Americans wherever they are

Have a very nice day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Luis, sorry for your loss. My dad died 6 months ago, at 54. First holiday season without him. I know how it feels my friend.


----------



## Cougar333 (Nov 22, 2012)

Constantin Weisz


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Cougar333 said:


> Constantin Weisz


Nice!! First time I've seen this one...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the delay at this time of year is likely due to more of us foreigners purchasing items from China for the upcoming holiday season.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

ZuanShi


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

BeiHai


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Luis, sorry for your loss. My dad died 6 months ago, at 54. First holiday season without him. I know how it feels my friend.


Thanks for Your kind words Dasmi, I appreciate! And I'm very sorry for Your loos too. Curiously your father was my age!

My best wishes for You and Your family.
Luís M


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Fineat Aqua Terra on mid-brown croco from Sectime:









Not visible in the photo, but the layer of shiny stuff actually has a bubble under it on both sides of the case. I am yearning for an Aqua Terra homage that has a proper SS case.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TAO 'Octo'


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

merl said:


> BeiHai
> View attachment 883292


That dial has that crisp, folded napkin look about it. Nice. Ric


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Blue Alpha Splashmaster on blue rubber diving strap:









Is the bezel insert easy to find and replace on these? I am disappointed that this one is already showing scratches in the enamel despite just a few months of occasional wear.

Les


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> TAO 'Octo'


Look what the cat dragged in.

Ric


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

This big Winner (literally)










Just received it and it's quite good for £11!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today this Alpha:










With the glass caseback :-!










Regards,
Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Today, the Parnis Portuguese. The best class to value ratio watch I've come across yet.

Ric


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

is that alpha a paul newman whiteface?? i like the leather strap instead of a steel one, looks v classy


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Military 'MkV'


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

chris.ph said:


> is that alpha a paul newman whiteface?? i like the leather strap instead of a steel one, looks v classy


It is, and thanks :-!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 883939
> 
> 
> Today, the Parnis Portuguese. The classiest watch to value ratio I've come across.
> ...


Meant to say that when I put it in this morning (actually about 11am) I hadn't worn the watch in over a week, and so it was obviously stopped. Zzzzzzzzzzz. So I manually wound it up to a 10 on the power reserve scale (the watch is an automatic, but it needed a good morning boost, as many of us do) to see how it'd fair after a lunch time visit to the shops, and lunch.

By the 3pm indicated above, the automatic had wound itself up to a heady 35 indicated. Bit of a testimate to the whole automatic thingy, I'd say.

I personally remained on a 10, and might have slipped down to 5 since the pickie was taken.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

1972 Baoshihua


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> is that alpha a paul newman whiteface?? i like the leather strap instead of a steel one, looks v classy


I have the same one. It is the panda dial, and the white is actually off-white--a pale cream colour--that coordinates beautifully with a brown or reddish strap. I wear mine on a dark brown croco. I only purchased the watch head at a suitable discount, for I agree that the supplied vintage style oyster seems chintzy and doesn't do the watch justice. A nice strap with rich colour and patina is much better. Indeed, the panda Paul Newman with brown strap is the best "affordable" I have and comes out for special occasions 

Les


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Parnis Lum homage today. I seem to be attracted to the Pan homages on sunny days.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All!

Today it's time to give some wrist time to my orange bezel, PO homage, by Parnis.










































Have a great weekend!
Luís M


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Silver-tone Bagel Day-Date, on a favourite dark red-brown calfskin strap:









So far, this Bagel is more accurate, more attractive, and functions more smoothly than the similar Alpha that costs twice as much. Same movement too. The ONLY drawback is the silly name.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Shanghai Mil re-edition: 


















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Rad homage. Yet yet yet again. Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Lum homage, by Parnis.

Where is everyone? Get them Chinese watches out, chaps.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Today, Jaragar with a NEW Hadley Roma genuine leather strap with white stitching ;-) Just had to toss out the original strap *:-d


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Alpha Ti Pilot:


















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Alpha Ti Pilot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

Keep looking at the various options available on the Alpha website, Mr Martin Sir. Twas their 24 hour watch that first tempted me to have a look. But clicking about I see they have quite a selection of interesting complication watches. Sun dials, 24 hours, triple dates, jump hours, all sorts of things to play with.

Ric


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Chunlei


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *
> Today, Jaragar with a NEW Hadley Roma genuine leather strap with white stitching ;-) Just had to toss out the original strap *:-d


Hey Will3020!

That's a very nice strap! And about the performance of the Jaragar, it has been keeping good time? Well, I hope so, tell us your impressions.:-!

With regards,
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Nice.
> 
> Keep looking at the various options available on the Alpha website, Mr Martin Sir. Twas their 24 hour watch that first tempted me to have a look. But clicking about I see they have quite a selection of interesting complication watches. Sun dials, 24 hours, triple dates, jump hours, all sorts of things to play with.
> 
> Ric


Thanks Ric,

Alpha indeed has some interesting watches. I used to have 10 or so, but sold two or three as I did not wear those, and someone wanted them 
Still many are on my wrist on a regular basis.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Parnis Classic for me today, on generic brown leather (also from China). I'm not wild about the black date wheel, but it seems to be the only color available these days.









No wrist shot. I'm camera shy.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

This one just arrived from Manbu, but it's getting sent back. Has a very stuttery seconds hand. Sometimes the seconds hand stops all together.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

This one also just came from Manbu, and it has the always excellent 6497 hand winding movement. This one I'm definitely keeping. It's 47mm, 24mm strap lugs.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Parnis Classic for me today, on generic brown leather (also from China). I'm not wild about the black date wheel, but it seems to be the only color available these days.
> 
> View attachment 887073
> 
> ...


Hmm, nice watch.

If you're wrist shy then wear it around yer neck.

Ric


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Alpha Explorer II, black-dial:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hmm, nice watch.


Thanks! |>



> If you're wrist shy then wear it around yer neck.


Nay, 'tisn't that. I happen to find there is something to the theory that every photograph steals away a bit of the soul, that's all. :-d


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Nay, 'tisn't that. I happen to find there is something to the theory that every photograph steals away a bit of the soul, that's all. :-d


Explains why most celebs are such a pain in the arse.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sterile Parnis Pilot 47mm today.

The strap is surprisingly comfy. The rubber in the leather sandwich seems to add a bit of bounce.

In the background is the best car magazine in the world, bar none.

Ric


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hey Will3020!
> 
> That's a very nice strap! And about the performance of the Jaragar, it has been keeping good time? Well, I hope so, tell us your impressions.:-!
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Luis...so far I have to say I'm impressed with the overall performance of this Jaragar. Every time I wear it, it keeps good time. I haven't had any problems with it yet? b-)

Will


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Butterfly


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Not certain this belongs in F72, but the movement, strap, and name are all Chinese:









Prometheus Baiji on an "Infantry" branded G10-ish thing.


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

chris.ph said:


>


b

sorry its a stock photo but my camera doesnt do macro


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

supineny said:


> this just in Sea-Gull (why the hyphen?) M185S.
> 
> With days of the week in Chinese characters. I'm enjoying the overall look. In a world of men's watches that struggle to suggest the wearer is some sort of action figure (aviator, soldier, athelete, diver, etc), i enjoy the respite of casual charm.
> 
> ...


Looks really nice that. Is it really only 38mm diameter? It looks bigger in that picture.


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Kevg said:


> K&S today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this. What is the diameter of the case? Are they still available?


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

jopex said:


> Fineat today, enjoy the Friday!
> 
> View attachment 871235
> 
> View attachment 871234


Nice. What is the case diameter please?


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

jopex said:


> Fineat again today.
> View attachment 875002


Drool. Does it look that good in real life?


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

proodscot said:


> Drool. Does it look that good in real life?


I have one, too, and it does look this good with dramatic lighting. A nice strap, as seen here, makes a difference. The quality of finish on the case is variable, as it is not SS but rather some cheaper metal with a shiny veneer affixed to it. Mine has a couple of bubbles under that veneer, but they are on the edge of the case and not terribly noticeable. The blue dial does indeed have a nice lustre to it. The movement doesn't hack, but apart from that it keeps good time and has pretty good reserve for a cheap watch. Unfortunately, outside of fakes, it is the only Aqua Terra homage out there. I wish there were one with a polished steel case.


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

im wearing this one today its my favourite, same reason for a stock photo


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Bagel for breakfast ;-)










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning everybody!

U-Boat homage for me today, by Parnis.










































Have a great day everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Hey thanks Luis...so far I have to say I'm impressed with the overall performance of this Jaragar. Every time I wear it, it keeps good time. I haven't had any problems with it yet? b-)
> 
> Will


Hey Will3020!

Thank you for the reply! Glad to know your Jaragar is working well. Mine also works very well, and also surprised me for the great accuracy!

I just hope my other Jaragar, who is about to come (but that will never arrive!o|), be as good and precise, as the first!

I think this proves that these cheap watches, are not as bad as many people might think.;-)

Kindest regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Parnis Portuguese.

Have just bought Camera+ for my iPhone, so this is the first pickie I've taken with it. Gonna play.

Now I just need a mini- tripod and a macro lens and I'm set.

Ric

Hmm, reviewing this on my iPad. The photo's a bit out of focus. Needs more work.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
Good day, Parnis with Tan leather strap made it to the wrist...*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hey Will3020!
> 
> Thank you for the reply! Glad to know your Jaragar is working well. Mine also works very well, and also surprised me for the great accuracy!
> 
> ...


I totally agree. For such an inexpensive watch with the accuracy some have is incredible to say the least. I can't say anything bad about them from my experience.

As you there are many Chinese watches out there but I've seen these "K&S" and "Winner" brand watches out there of which some I find interesting but wondered how they compared to Parnis or Jaragar?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Another attempt... Ric

Hmm, at least it's in focus this time.


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Huaihai double dragon


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

47mm handwind 6497 pilot from Manbu. It's sliding around on a 22mm NATO until my 24mm arrives.


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> I totally agree. For such an inexpensive watch with the accuracy some have is incredible to say the least. I can't say anything bad about them from my experience.
> 
> As you there are many Chinese watches out there but I've seen these "K&S" and "Winner" brand watches out there of which some I find interesting but wondered how they compared to Parnis or Jaragar?


Hi Will2030.
Have no experience of K and S but I do have a Winner and for the price I paid I can have no complaints.










It keeps good time, has a decent power reserve and looks pretty sharp. The only downside was the hopeless strap that came with it. That should be taken into consideration for most of these ultra affordable watches though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Speaking of accuracy, the 6497-powered grey 47mm pilot I posted earlier has lost two seconds since I wound it yesterday morning.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Speaking of accuracy, the 6497-powered grey 47mm pilot I posted earlier has lost two seconds since I wound it yesterday morning.


Not bad.

How do you check that? You have an atomic clock in yer cellar?

Ric


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I use an iPhone app which can get the current atomic time from various sources. Emerald Time


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dasmi said:


> I use an iPhone app which can get the current atomic time from various sources. Emerald Time


Thanks for that, just downloaded it. But of a buggah to sync without hacking though. Will figure summat out.

Ric


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Emerald Time will sync itself without unlocking your phone, it just won't sync the iPhone's clock.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Emerald Time will sync itself without unlocking your phone, it just won't sync the iPhone's clock.


Nah, I meant syncing a watch against Emerald Time without the watch having a hacking function.

Shall practice and figure it out.

Ric


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, yeah, that can be tough. What I usually do is note how far off in seconds the watch is from Emerald time. For example, that grey pilot was 15 seconds behind emerald time yesterday, today it's 17 seconds behind, so I can be reasonably sure it's only lost about 2 seconds.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> I totally agree. For such an inexpensive watch with the accuracy some have is incredible to say the least. I can't say anything bad about them from my experience.
> 
> As you there are many Chinese watches out there but I've seen these "K&S" and "Winner" brand watches out there of which some I find interesting but wondered how they compared to Parnis or Jaragar?


Yes indeed, but I think they all are pretty much the same thing. Some even use the same movement, regardless of the brand bearing. Although my personal preference, goes to the Jaragar and K & S models.

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

anyone for a lamborgini homage, i love this one im going to get more colours shortly, but i need to adjust the timekeeping it loses about a quarter of an hour a day,but since i dont wear it that often im not to concerned.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*
In the mood today for Parnis with NEW rubber strap...*


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Suzhou


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Alpha Splashmaster, blue, on striped NATO:









Scratching on bezel to remedied by an inexpensive insert replacement in next few weeks.


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

Frankenwatch today - dial from Shanghai, case from Tsingtao and crown by Baoshihua......don't even want to know about the movement! However, watch repairers in China had to make do with what they had (a gift from my wife's relative) so I'm not complaining ;-).


----------



## chris.ph (Nov 20, 2012)

this one today if i can get the nato strap to fit properly


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *
> In the mood today for Parnis with NEW rubber strap...*


Meant to respond to this yesterday. Mate, that rubber strap looks superb. I think the red stitching reflects perfectly those cheeky red highlights on the hands. Dunno about the rubber, but the same in leather appeals greatly.

I now know how I'm gonna replace the stock strap on *my* Parnis Big Pilot.

Look out Luis, you have some strong competition here on the strap replacement front.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

The reason why I haven't posted a Chinese watch for the last couple of days is because I'm wearing my Stowa Flieger, which ain't Chinese.

But it's likely got a Chinese component somewhere in there, so I decided to post it anyway.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning guys!

Today I pulled out this Big Pilot homage for a ride.


















































To All, a very good weekend!
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> The reason why I haven't posted a Chinese watch for the last couple of days is because I'm wearing my Stowa Flieger, which ain't Chinese.
> 
> But it's likely got a Chinese component somewhere in there, so I decided to post it anyway.
> 
> Ric


Saved courtesy of EMS China! My Tao International just arrived... Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Meant to respond to this yesterday. Mate, that rubber strap looks superb. I think the red stitching reflects perfectly those cheeky red highlights on the hands. Dunno about the rubber, but the same in leather appeals greatly.
> 
> I now know how I'm gonna replace the stock strap on *my* Parnis Big Pilot.
> 
> ...


Hi Ric!

Never mind, I'm not, worried about competition regarding to the straps replacements. My straps replacements will continue, but right now, I'm temporarily in standby mode, it's because I want a bracelet that is sold out, for over a month.

And the more competition the better, will only serve to give me new ideas ....;-)

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Blue chronotac:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Today I pulled out this Big Pilot homage for a ride.
> 
> ...


*
Now that it a masterpiece you got there..love the color matching strap with dial ! impressive raised markers too :-!*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Meant to respond to this yesterday. Mate, that rubber strap looks superb. I think the red stitching reflects perfectly those cheeky red highlights on the hands. Dunno about the rubber, but the same in leather appeals greatly.
> 
> I now know how I'm gonna replace the stock strap on *my* Parnis Big Pilot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ric, nahhhh are you kidding me Luis :-d has some of the most impressive straps I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 890961
> 
> 
> Saved courtesy of EMS China! My Tao International just arrived... Ric


WOW - now this my friend "BLEW ME AWAY" very impressed with this time piece Ric. What is the case size on that ?

I must say even though the Tao customer sve sucks, Tao watches are really beautiful.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today, a *Black* on *Black* - Parnis ;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> WOW - now this my friend "BLEW ME AWAY" very impressed with this time piece Ric. What is the case size on that ?
> 
> I must say even though the Tao customer sve sucks, Tao watches are really beautiful.


Careful, Mr Will. The Tao has a couple of issues that might deter someone with higher expectations (more anon when I write this up properly) but after about 6 hours it's still within a second of my iPhone clock. It looks great, and the size is about 43mm by the feel if it. Quite slim and elegant.

But those issues... well, easily overlooked for $85 delivered to yer door. And tour strap talents can easily fix the first issue.

I'm best pleased.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Careful, Mr Will. The Tao has a couple of issues that might deter someone with higher expectations (more anon when I write this up properly) but after about 6 hours it's still within a second of my iPhone clock. It looks great, and the size is about 43mm by the feel if it. Quite slim and elegant.
> 
> But those issues... well, easily overlooked for $85 delivered to yer door. And your strap talents can easily fix the first issue.
> 
> ...


Forgot to say "and just _look_ at it!" So shall put that right now.

(ahem)

And just _look_ at it! Look at it!

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> *
> Now that it a masterpiece you got there..love the color matching strap with dial ! impressive raised markers too :-!*


Hi Will3020!

Many thanks for the compliment, I appreciate!

We really have to, like the Parnis, haven't we? As for the strap, it's a galaxy, from Sectime. Once I saw it, I thought, this should be fine for my Pilot, with silver/orange dial...

Kindest Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Today, a *Black* on *Black* - Parnis ;-)


Hi again Will3020!

Mine says Hi!! b-)


































This one on a Grand Panor strap, also from Sectime.

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Sometimes you miss out on something good, but sometimes life grants you a second chance:
















I adore this watch. Thank you, NightOwl!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Every time I see that watch, and remember the price for original buyers, I feel three things:

1) Intense regret that I got into watch collecting six months too late to own one.
2) Despair.
3) Intense jealousy.

It's an absolutely exquisite watch, and I love it so much more because I'll probably never have one. 

Here's my contribution for the day, my brand new Parnis rosetone multi-function. Probably my favorite watch:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Sometimes you miss out on something good, but sometimes life grants you a second chance:
> 
> View attachment 891253
> 
> ...


Oh my word, what's *that* beautiful thing?

Ric


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Oh my word, what's *that* beautiful thing?
> 
> Ric




I had probably read a few posts from WUS over the years, but I only started reading it regularly a few months before I joined. That was unfortunately a few months after the last of these 2011 WUS Moonphases had been spoken for. That's what's called awful timing. I have had only one grail all the time since. Today it's on my wrist. :-!

Edited to add:

Thrax, do not despair. They come up for sale periodically. I know of at least four sales since they last were delivered. Two I was too late for, and one I thought wasn't in the best condition. I kept looking. NightOwl was good enough to sell me this one in absolutely perfect condition and at a very favorable price. I am, to make a bad pun, over the moon about this watch.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Branco today on Steve-O strap...


----------



## Les Wright (Jul 10, 2012)

The ever lovely Alpha Sub, tonight on a brown croco strap with deployment clasp:


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Dragon King on NATO again.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I gotta get me one of those dragon kings. 
Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Board Express


----------

